
Maternal Blood Test Can Tell Parents Fetus’s Sex After 7 Weeks - pavel
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-08-09/maternal-blood-test-can-tell-parents-fetus-s-sex-after-7-weeks.html
======
bhickey

        “It’s a theoretical issue now, but people are already doing it using ultrasound,” Bianchi said.
    

This comment seems off base. Gender selective abortion is rampant in northern
India (especially Punjab) and China. Even the Economist has written on this
(<http://www.economist.com/node/15606229>)

~~~
onemoreact
It's less rampent than that article suggests. It's natural for ~5% more boys
to be born the girls. Still, China and India are both significantly above that
ratio.

------
darien
My only concern with this is the reaction of various groups where culture
places a heavy emphasis on the development of male children. Gender
discrimination before birth (which can lead to abortion) is just something I'm
not down with.

